# Who Needs Portugal lol!!!!!



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

All you guys are missing yourselves ,the worst winter for 30 years and -20 for weekend in Scotland brrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



jimmy said:


> All you guys are missing yourselves ,the worst winter for 30 years and -20 for weekend in Scotland brrrrr!!!!!!


Hi Jimmy

Minus 20 in Scotland well glad i am in Liverpool. Portugal still is a better bet. Anyway i have paid my Promissory Contract. Three months :rain: Nine months :flame:

Peter


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

jimmy said:


> All you guys are missing yourselves ,the worst winter for 30 years and -20 for weekend in Scotland brrrrr!!!!!!


well since i'm i nice fellow! i went to sao martinho this afternoon for a stroll and just happen to have my camera with me.just to warm your hearts ...............


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Fmarks

One could not complain you take great photos and your talent is 100% But can it compare with my picture of the wife. You choose i know what i would choose.

Peter


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Peter your ex to be looks amazing, why did you let her go?

Fmarks, excellent photos, will them ladies be attending one of the meetings of the men´s club?:tongue1:


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

whowwww!!!looks yummy...you'll be sorry to let her go!just for curiosity, what kind of a diet was she on???


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Nope Britain is no place to be right now, one of these days i'm gonna think to hell with it and just pack my bags

At the mercy of the deep freeze: Schools shut, firms hit... now another 6 inches of snow | Mail Online


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Those are great pics fmarks I can see Portugese women are well endowed on the rear, they must be descendants of JLo... which reminds me i'd better get back into shape before moving there or i'll most likely b the ugly duckling amongst the beauties on the beach lol.

Peter I could do with some diet tips to remove these extra pounds piled on at xmas, maybe your wife will be willing to part on some tips on how she stays so slim?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You were married to Victoria Beckham, Peter?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi All

Have you noticed how we like to have a bit of fun and how it lights up the day. Life was never like this before my ban. 

Keep it up guys and girlies

Peterfc the Ex 666 man


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Spoke with my friend Patsy today, she has been in the UK for the last 4 months, family reasons, and she told me that it was -20 where she is last night and -20.4 in Scotland, the north pole registered -20.7. That is frizzing cold guys. I bet the guys over there could do with some of fmarks friends to warm up


----------

